# Staining wood filler on cedar



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

So I decided to stain my cedar fence door. I only stained the back side to make sure everything was good before I stained the front. The only problem is that where the wood filler is covering the nails it looks really white and stands out. So I painted the filler with some brown paint and it looks ok but I know it is not correct. How would you guys deal with this? Do you paint the filler then stain? I know I should have used a darker wood filler but its already on the wood. I don't mind sanding it down a little and fixing the wood filler color. I just want to get it correct before I stain the front. Any suggestions would be appreciated. 

Thanks

:cheers:


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Use the Rock Hard putty. Mix the actual stain with the putty. It makes a more consistent color.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

^^This

You have to blend the best you can before it's applied and allowed to dry. Once dry, it's sealed and nothing can really be done.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

anyone ever try using the sawdust from the wood you are filling, and good wood glue, to make the filler?


----------



## captMike (Jan 30, 2006)

When working wood floors, mix sawdust from floor with wall mud, trowel in, let dry, sand lightly, and stain, filled cracks look great and hold up for years with 3 good layers of sealer and stain.
For fence, mix stain in putty first.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

when we were doing commerical work we stained and sealed ,sanded then puttied nail holes. Like earlier post said mix some color with filler to color it, woodcraft has some powered colors that you can mix with different fillers to color them, when i was doing so much antique work i used regular bondo colored it with powered colors then added hardener and filled the cracks and holes. You can also use a little analine dye to color the lighter spot making little knots then finish over.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

I will probably go to Woodcraft and see what they have. Mixing some color with the filler sounds like the way to go. I already filled the nail holes with plain filler but I can scrape it out and redo it.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

if you aren't careful you will have a big mess trying to scrape that filler out and redoing it. get you a fine artist brush and some stain that matches the color of your knots and blend in the stained places trying to make them look like knots then clear coat over it all. You will need to sand your present finish with some 120 grit paper making sure to rub filled places in the direction of the grain.


----------

